# Sundown 3/18/10



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm taking a half day on Thursday to go ski some bumps in the nice weather while I can.  I'll be on the hill by 1 at the latest and will be leaving my around 4 or 5.  Who else is gonna join me?  It's a good opportunity to get some practice in for S7 on Saturday. :beer:


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 17, 2010)

Isn't the Hart demo the 18th also?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Isn't the Hart demo the 18th also?



Yes, in the evening.


----------



## 180 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll be there.  What time do the Hart guys get there?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Hart is supposed to be there from 4-8pm

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=438


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

Tomorrow is going to be my only chance to warm up before the comp. I should be skiing by 2 pm and plan to go till 6 or so since we get light later now. Maybe I'll try out a pair of F17s. Anyone know if there is a fee to demo?


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

180 said:


> I'll be there.



Cool. When are you heading over?


----------



## 180 (Mar 17, 2010)

on the slope around 4.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2010)

Gotta clear it with the wife.  But I could be there between 5:30 and 6:30.  Gotta squeeze in a few more days to make the break even point on the pass.  The wife will bye that right?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Gotta clear it with the wife.  But I could be there between 5:30 and 6:30.  Gotta squeeze in a few more days to make the break even point on the pass.  The wife will bye that right?



She might say bye to that, but I doubt she'll buy it.

Sorry, couldn't resist..


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 17, 2010)

bvibert said:


> She might say bye to that, but I doubt she'll buy it.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist..



Touche.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

The next 2 hours could not possibly go by fast enough for me.  I'm pumped to hit some nice spring bumps this afternoon!


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2010)

You ain't kidding. Hope to be there around 1:30. Sunny and 66? Say, what?


----------



## 180 (Mar 18, 2010)

times 3.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

1 hour until I blow out of this lab with no windows to go shred some spring goodness!!! :beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2010)

in case you didn't see it in yesterday's thread -



jack97 said:


> BB, four other bumpers, a tele and myself were working them in. Bumps are in great condition, nice lines on skier's left to middle. Troughs are getting deep in the top and mid section but not as deep as 1.5 weeks ago. Need to work skier's rigth tho, just need another group to work that side then it will be great top to bottom.



hit the right side today gentlemen!


----------

